# Plastic or aluminum?



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey everyone

I need a new radiator for my 91, its getting a little weepy. I found one on ebay and they ave both plastic and aluminum tank casing in stock for the same price. I was inching toward aluminum since i have had a catastrophic failure so far with a plastic one in my Volvo, and the materials seem very alike between the two.


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

StanzaBonanza said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I need a new radiator for my 91, its getting a little weepy. I found one on ebay and they ave both plastic and aluminum tank casing in stock for the same price. I was inching toward aluminum since i have had a catastrophic failure so far with a plastic one in my Volvo, and the materials seem very alike between the two.


given the choice I'd pick aluminum, it can be repaired if needed and is less brittle than plastic tanks.


----------

